# I am addicted to this little sweater, I'm afraid!



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love this little sweater! It is such a fun and easy knit, and it takes very little time to complete. The creative opportunities are endless. Here's the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2

I needed some quick baby girl gifts, so I knitted these up. I am not that fast of a knitter, but I can knock one of these out in two nights.

Although you can't see it in the photo, the white one is knitted with a sparkly yarn that really looks great when the light hits it.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

All of them are adorable. You do really nice work.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful.Your work is lovely.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

So cute! I wish I had a baby girl to knit for.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

beautiful, beautiful work...well done.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Is the middle one made with heavier yarn? All three are very pretty, but for some reason the second one looks heavier. Still nice but heavier.
Sue


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

They are adorable..


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

To cute! I have 3 cousins having girls in August. These would be great gifts for them!


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I love this little sweater! It is such a fun and easy knit, and it takes very little time to complete. The creative opportunities are endless. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2
> 
> ...


Oh may! These are so cute. Makes me want to knit. I can knit but prefer to crochet. About 47 yrs ago I knitted for my baby girl. This makes me want to knit again. Thank you for the site. I joined ravelry yesterday.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

No wonder you're addicted, they are so sweet!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

perfect in every way............


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> All of them are adorable. You do really nice work.


Agree! Each one is so precious.Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Delightful little cardis, each one is just perfect.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are lovely and such quick knits to make :thumbup:


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous little cardigans.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Stellar knitting lady! I can't believe all the different crafts you do, and you do them all so beautifully! You've inspired me!!! Starting one for my Mia tomorrow!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very sweet, love the rainbow one


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Very sweet, pity my gd's are all too old for 1


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

So cute and great to have a quick knit handy when needed! 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautifully knitted


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

So beautiful! Well done, you :thumbup: 
I've saved this pattern, as I feel an addiction coming on ..... and it's all your fault lol :-D


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

they are beautiful. I have also made a few of them. Easy pattern to follow too


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

So pretty!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty, cute pattern


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

OK... that one's a keeper! Love doing baby sweaters and I can see me doing that one in the near future. Thanks for the link... your work is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

They are all beautiful. Thank you for the post. I bought the pattern but didn't realize it was fast and easy. I'm in need of fast and easy right now too.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your work is lovely! Especially like the striped one.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

These little sweaters are just adorable! You've done a wonderful job knitting them up. Great Job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> All of them are adorable. You do really nice work.


Agree!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful, love them all.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are all adorable.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

You did such a beautiful job on these. I looked at the pattern and I like that it is written for up to 5 years, that's awesome! Thank you for sharing. Love each one!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

raqeth said:


> You did such a beautiful job on these. I looked at the pattern and I like that it is written for up to 5 years, that's awesome! Thank you for sharing. Love each one!


Did you purchase the pattern?


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Such pretty colors.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just purchase the pattern, it was $5. 
I couldn't help myself it's soooo cute. 
I hope my daughters like it once I start making them for the GDs.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

I love this style may have to buy the pattern


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your little sweaters are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is absolutely a marvelous pattern and your projects are really beautiful..I bought this pattern but have not knit it yet--boy how can anyone ever be bored!! lol


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

some mighty cute stuff!!!!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG I can see why you are addicted, it's so darn cute. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love them.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So cute. I may have to try one or two or.....


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Charming


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link. I've bought this pattern already. Your tops are all delightful. I'm sure to be able to use yarn that's just hanging around waiting for just such a pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

They are darling. So cute.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

So adorable. You do beautiful work. They will make wonderful gifts.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

They are addictive arn't they I'm doing another at the moment in Red Heart Soft, Its knitting up nice.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

your work is beautiful..thanks for the link


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Just beautiful


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Very sweet and definitely in vogue!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice I wish it was a little larger my GD would love it


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I too am addicted to this pattern! It is so much fun to make!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Your little sweaters are truly gorgeous,thank you for sharing the link for pattern.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I love all of your little sweaters...they are so cute! I have alot of yarn in my stash to try out that pattern.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Love the pattern! You did a great job--very cute!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

All Beautiful!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Love, love, this. I am going to purchase this pattern.


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

Me too, but I knitted it in the largest size, a 6, and I was disappointed at the placement of the button when the size was increased. I didn't have the child to try it on to check the fit, but it looked like the button would hit at the belly button or below. The only other size that I have done is 18 months which I love!!! The part that makes up the flounce is 6.5 inches long, and that makes the front center edges too long; they would look better if they were shorter which I think might be accomplished with short rowing along both the open edges. I haven't had time to try it--just making smaller versions.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> So cute! I wish I had a baby girl to knit for.


I just noticed that the size range for this pattern is from birth through 5-6 years. So I can make one for my GD!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

They very nice.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

An adorable little top!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute - they remind me of angel wings!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

They are all lovely. Thanks for the name of the pattern.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

That is an adorable sweater...I can see where you'd want to do this one over and over...


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!
I already bought, downloaded, and printed it out!!!
Patty S


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

ladyleopard3 said:


> Thanks for sharing!!
> I already bought, downloaded, and printed it out!!!
> Patty S


Me too.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Question: What yarn did you use for the first (blue) one?


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

The little sweaters are beautiful. I prefer to knit from the top because of no seams, etc. However, I cannot figure out how the stitches change direction on the front of your sweater, below the ranglan sleeve seam. Mine always are down, vertical, not diagonal. Kindly advise... I am intrigued. Thanks.
May in Atlanta


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

I can see why you are addicted. It is adorable.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

They are lovely...nice quick knits to make. Lovely colors and lovely knitting.
:thumbup:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I love this pattern.


----------



## wendymwade (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm working on one for my GD in a lovely pale peach color. I love the pattern, especially the little increase in the back. I really appreciate that the pattern is written in So many different sizes. Yours are all lovely.


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

would this sweater fit a 2 year old?


----------



## wendymwade (Aug 24, 2011)

The pattern is written for 0-3 months up to 5-6 years!! The shaping kind of magically appears - its very fun to knit.


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

That is so cute! I especially like the first picture! I love all of them. I can see why you are addicted


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I love them, I am afraid to start knitting them as I too would become addicted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Addicted? I can see why. I love the sweater and your work is great. I just purchased the pattern.

I think I am addicted to patterns and yarn mostly. Once I start a project it seems I am on the lookout for the next one. However, this goes so fast, I could get it done in no time as I am retired.

Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my they are soooooooooo cute!! I might be able to do one of these? Mmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Very, very cute! You do good work!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are all adorable


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! Thanks! Sorry I didn't get back with Father's Day. You are all so kind!!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

oh my! that is the cutest. especially the one in the pink, blue colors.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Is the middle one made with heavier yarn? All three are very pretty, but for some reason the second one looks heavier. Still nice but heavier.
> Sue


Actually it is the thinnest. I used Caron Country worsted for the solid blue, Unforgettable in a DK for the stripes (it has a halo that makes the yarn look heavier) and a yarn from a Japanese Dollar Store in Santa Monica that my DD took me to during my last visit. My dear son-in-law translated the label for me - it is pretty much acrylic with a sparkle thread. It is worsted weight chainette type yarn. It cost a dollar a skein and I used 1 1/2 skeins. It was wonderful to knit with, lol!! and the little sweater looks fantastic and washed up great. So it goes to show that price is not the best indicator of a good yarn. Can't wait to go back next month and buy lots more!

The pattern calls for worsted weight, but like most baby/child sweaters, you can go up a size or two if you want to use a thinner yarn.

This pattern goes up to a size 4-5, but I am going to try to enlarge it enough to fit a small 7 yr old. My DGD is always cold, so it would probably work well to keep her nice and toasty over a turtleneck in school when the weather turns cool.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lostie said:


> So beautiful! Well done, you :thumbup:
> I've saved this pattern, as I feel an addiction coming on ..... and it's all your fault lol :-D


ROFL!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely work. I would also be addicted if I could knit like this!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sunny Days said:


> I love all of your little sweaters...they are so cute! I have alot of yarn in my stash to try out that pattern.


One of the benefits is that it takes so little yarn. It is a good way to use up leftovers, because you could easily make the mid section in a different color, or the little peplum at the bottom. If you look on Ravelry you can see how others have added really sweet touches - colorwork, different stitch pattern on the middle, accent color on the garter stitch band, etc. I added crocheted scallops on sleeve edges of the multicolored one.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

mewfn said:


> Me too, but I knitted it in the largest size, a 6, and I was disappointed at the placement of the button when the size was increased. I didn't have the child to try it on to check the fit, but it looked like the button would hit at the belly button or below. The only other size that I have done is 18 months which I love!!! The part that makes up the flounce is 6.5 inches long, and that makes the front center edges too long; they would look better if they were shorter which I think might be accomplished with short rowing along both the open edges. I haven't had time to try it--just making smaller versions.


Good to know, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

May said:


> The little sweaters are beautiful. I prefer to knit from the top because of no seams, etc. However, I cannot figure out how the stitches change direction on the front of your sweater, below the ranglan sleeve seam. Mine always are down, vertical, not diagonal. Kindly advise... I am intrigued. Thanks.
> May in Atlanta


The top of the sweater is knitted down to the bottom of the sleeves. The sleeve edges (which is actually the cuff of the sleeve) are bound off, but the back stitches kept on the needle. Then you pick up the front stitches from the sleeve portions, which are folded to give you the sleeves. That is how the stitches change direction. The first sweater was a little tricky because you instinctively try to knit as a standard top-down. As long as I followed the pattern carefully and kept the photo in front of me I was able to see what was happening. Then the rest were easy-peasy.

EDITED- also, the diagonals are the slipped stitches in the stitch pattern, so I think that may be what is causing the confusion? Let me know if you need help with it.


----------



## pjane (Sep 28, 2011)

Before purchasing the pattern, I'd like to know what sizes this pattern shows? It would be cute on an older girl as well.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh no, another addictive baby sweater. I love the colors you used on the one with shaded bright pastels.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Really cute!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Very cute pattern xo


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Your sweaters are just lovely!
Would you suggest this for a newbie knitter? I wish to know before purchasing it.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a really cute pattern. Thanks for sharing. I had to buy it for my granddaughter.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

All so pretty.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love this little sweater also and have made it several times. It knits up very quickly ! After I do the sweater, I knit a sleeveless dress to go with it. I love the colours you used !


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> One of the benefits is that it takes so little yarn. It is a good way to use up leftovers, because you could easily make the mid section in a different color, or the little peplum at the bottom. If you look on Ravelry you can see how others have added really sweet touches - colorwork, different stitch pattern on the middle, accent color on the garter stitch band, etc. I added crocheted scallops on sleeve edges of the multicolored one.


I think adding the crochet edging is a good idea. It kind of finishes it off. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This pattern is very cute, but I don't buy patterns as I knit/crochet for charity so the yarn is cost enough.

Thanks for showing this beautiful sweater. All of my GD's are grown so I don't have any little ones to knit for but have filled their hope chests with baby items.

I knit to keep they fingers limber as I have osteoarthritis & they are becoming very crocked & twisted, but love to do crafts!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

nicely done, thanks for sharing, but I think $5 is too much.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

And no wonder it's very sweet.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful work. It is an easy sweater to be addicted to.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Oh dear, I would love something like that for ME! 
But my size is definitely too big even for a 7 yr old...

I have no little girls to knit it for either :-(


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

How Adorable..Thank you for the link..


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

One of my very favourites too. As you say such a quick, easy knit but so very effective and not much yarn needed either. I love your rainbow one - my needles are already twitching!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't mind paying for a pattern if there is no mistakes. Like one person said the button comes out by the person belly button. I would think that is the designer mistake. I can only follow a pattern I can't make adjustments. $5 I shouldn't have to make adjustments.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I don't mind paying for a pattern if there is no mistakes. Like one person said the button comes out by the person belly button. I would think that is the designer mistake. I can only follow a pattern I can't make adjustments. $5 I shouldn't have to make adjustments.


I made the 2 year old size and found it to be a very well written pattern. Obviously I can't comment on how a larger size might turn out though.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Just back from purchasing the pattern, thanks to seeing your lovely pieces. Thanks, I think


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

No wonder you're addicted to them, they are so cute!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I love this little sweater! It is such a fun and easy knit, and it takes very little time to complete. The creative opportunities are endless. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2
> 
> ...


Very cute little sweaters! Beautiful knitting! I do love each one of them.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

You have added to my addiction of baby sweaters. This and the All In One Sweater will be the ones I make for baby showers for girls.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

You made lovely choices, and they are all lovely. I too like this pattern, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

KarenJo said:


> Just back from purchasing the pattern, thanks to seeing your lovely pieces. Thanks, I think


You will love working on it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Your sweaters are beautiful
I made this pattern for Christmas for my 2 yr old GD, unfortunately she has already out grown it so I need to do another. I added long sleeves to it & that's cute too. I found the pattern quite easy.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is adorable.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are lovely! Nice they are easy to knit, too :thumbup:


----------



## Irene Ferguson (Jul 31, 2012)

This is going to sound awfully stupid but the pattern price is in dollars, I would love to buy it but I don't have a Pay pal account or a credit card just a Visa debit card the pattern does show a GBP price how do I buy this.Please .


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

These are Darling!!!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Irene Ferguson said:


> This is going to sound awfully stupid but the pattern price is in dollars, I would love to buy it but I don't have a Pay pal account or a credit card just a Visa debit card the pattern does show a GBP price how do I buy this.Please .


I would expect the Visa debit card to automatically exchange to GBP into USD... have you tried it?


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Just purchased pattern. Thank you! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Irene Ferguson (Jul 31, 2012)

No I haven't but I will, didn't want to make a twit of myself apologizing to a computer because I'd got it wrong.


amamac said:


> I would expect the Visa debit card to automatically exchange to GBP into USD... have you tried it?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> Your sweaters are just lovely!
> Would you suggest this for a newbie knitter? I wish to know before purchasing it.


To me the hardest part was figuring out where to pick up the stitches for the body, but it was easy when I looked at the photo. The direction of the knitting changes. The stitches you bind off are the edges of the sleeves, and if you fold them into place after you bind them off it is easy to see where you pick the stitches up. It was one of those DUH moments, lol!

I had only made M1 increases, not M1L and M1R. They are easy, but I had to think about it, not just blindly knit away. I just highlighted the sequence on my pattern and it was a breeze to just glance down if I couldn't remember which came next.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Such beautiful little sweaters!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

These are really adorable. I have made a few of these also and there is something special about the construction of the sweater. I must try it in some of the multi yarns. There is another I am thinking of buying. It is called Sophia Top by Maybe Baby Designs. It is from Britain and looks like it is also knit all in one piece.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Your baby cardis are very pretty! You've done a lovely job of knitting them.


----------



## drivesapulsar (Apr 12, 2011)

lovely pattern just bought it. thank you for showing


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Love how the multi-color one turned out!


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

I had to buy this for my great-granddaughter and may make a couple more for nieces. Thanks so much. Yours are beautiful!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

They are all very nice.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, VJH,
I just ordered this and hope I can manage the pattern. I love what you have done with your different yarns.
Thanks again,
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are welcome! Take a look at the projects pages on Ravelry for some great ideas.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Love this little cardy..just bought it and shall knit it for charity


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Gorgeous little cardis. I will get the pattern now. Thanks for posting.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Maureen,
I was hesitant about buying the pattern, thinking it might be too difficult for me but it is not. I'm sure you will be successful. Just follow it step-by-step and it works. It is very clearly written. This pattern maker did a very good job. It is well worth the money.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Maureen,
> I was hesitant about buying the pattern, thinking it might be too difficult for me but it is not. I'm sure you will be successful. Just follow it step-by-step and it works. It is very clearly written. This pattern maker did a very good job. It is well worth the money.


Yes, I did not mind paying 5 dollars as I have taken advantage of many free patterns in the past. I like to support pattern makers as they work hard to develop new designs. I also like the fact that this pattern includes several sizes. (I bought a sweater pattern several years ago that went from infant to a large men's size. Needless to say, the pattern was well-used.)


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Just completed the transaction to purchase another similar pattern. I may be addicted. This one is by a British designer Maybebaby Designs. It s a bargain at $3.47. It is called the Sophia Top. My Granddaughter's name is Sophia. After reading it, I see that it is not knit all in one piece as I had thought from looking at the picture. But it is cute.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Maureen,
> I was hesitant about buying the pattern, thinking it might be too difficult for me but it is not. I'm sure you will be successful. Just follow it step-by-step and it works. It is very clearly written. This pattern maker did a very good job. It is well worth the money.


Thank you, Keepmeinstitches. I am now babysitting Monday through Friday for my two grandchildren, 10 months and 13 months old and hope to be able to work through this pattern soon. I will be making this little shrug for my 13 month old granddaughter. I didn't mind paying the $5 after the positive feedback here on KP. It's such a cute pattern. I'll try to finish it and post a picture.
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I,too, love this pattern and are making them for all my granddaughters (6) this summer. It is a very well written pattern and makes a lovely shrug.


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

Super cute!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

A few people who purchased this pattern are having problems with the sleeve bind-off and then where to pick up the stitches. I took some photos,(sorry for the quality) maybe it will help. When I pick up the stitches today I will post the photos. I am babysitting this week so my knitting time is limited, lol!


----------



## shrink.lee (May 29, 2014)

They are so lovely. I wish I had a baby to knit for.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

I finished my first one and am on sweater number two for my twin GD's.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

They are fun. I see a different type of yarn and I think, hmmm, I wonder how that would look. Actually, I have been using this pattern to "audition" different yarns. I get to see how the variegated yarns will knit up and what the drape, etc, is. But instead of a swatch to stick in the drawer, I have a gift to stash. And since it takes so little yarn, it isn't a big expense.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> They are fun. I see a different type of yarn and I think, hmmm, I wonder how that would look. Actually, I have been using this pattern to "audition" different yarns. I get to see how the variegated yarns will knit up and what the drape, etc, is. But instead of a swatch to stick in the drawer, I have a gift to stash. And since it takes so little yarn, it isn't a big expense.


Good thinking. ;-)


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I am knitting this right now also, and I must be way slower knitter than you cause I am on my third night and not nearly done. Oh well, I will carry on LOL


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ladystarshine said:


> I am knitting this right now also, and I must be way slower knitter than you cause I am on my third night and not nearly done. Oh well, I will carry on LOL


Don't feel bad I have three days in my sweater probably 2 hrs. a day if that. I'm to the point where she picture folding the sleeves. Now what do I do, I need to follow this posting or keep reading to figure it out.

Thank You so Much for working with us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a horrible picture, but hopefully will give you an idea of how to pick up the stitches - or confuse you completely, lol!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I have come to believe that if you do exactly what the directions tell you to, without over thinking it too much, you can usually manage to get it right!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

southernyankee said:


> I have come to believe that if you do exactly what the directions tell you to, without over thinking it too much, you can usually manage to get it right!!!


Yup!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's a great pattern, open to so many variations. You've made some great little sweaters!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I have two things on the go at the moment, but shall start one of these straight away. Doesn't matter that I have no-one in mind for it, I just have to knit one. Thankyou for showing us.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are welcome!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Love the variety. Thanks for the link. On my to do list


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautiful and thanks for the link to the pattern, I shall definitely be downloading it and making it soon!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> All of them are adorable. You do really nice work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such beauty all of them!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

I made five of these in various sizes and love them all. Thanks for calling our attention to this adorable sweater.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are all beautiful! Thank you for sharing and for sharing the pattern source.


----------

